#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Add features like / dislike

## pauldavid

I suggest that the admin add features like [ like - dislike] for each post as sometimes, We want to say I agree with you, I like that not Thanks .

See More: Add features like / dislike

----------

